# Wade Fishing Rod Holder / Lanyard



## Gilligan67 (Dec 27, 2021)

The most recent CCA Currents Edition has a guy on the front with a flounder and he has a lanyard type rod holder around his neck. Anyone know of where to purchase or have a link to where these are sold?


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Home made maybe ?


----------



## Gilligan67 (Dec 27, 2021)

If you open the magazine there's another person with a camouflage version of the same thing. That is why I think it's manufactured somewhere.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks homemade based on the upper carabiner being attached to it with a splitting from car keys size. Wish I could tell what the bottom portion is. Really like the idea. Keeps rod high and from flipping into water.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Just found the article, it’s Mid-Coast Pres and VP in the two pics anybody know than to reach out and ask?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the butt of the rod is in a holder at one end of the lanyard and the caribiner on the rod is on the other end. Pretty slick looking setup. Probably puts it away after the fish is on the Boga.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Photo looks like a standard lanyard. The carabiner clip on his left side that holds the rod appears to be attached to the midpoint of the left side lanyard strap via a safety pin or something simple. The rod handle appears to be held by the lanyard’s main carabiner.

So….take a big safety pin, apply it to one side of the lanyard and attach a carabiner. A thick rubber band would work if you don’t have a safety pin. Use that carabiner to clip to the rod. Use the main carabiner at the bottom to clip around your rod handle. Adjust it so that the rod handle does not slide out when you let go. Done.

If this is too difficult, I (and many others) can tie cool custom paracord lanyards in colors of your choice for a small donation. 🤓


----------



## BTS9854 (Nov 25, 2018)

Check out a Wade Right wading setup. I have one and really like the ability to have a rod holder up high to keep my reel dry. I believe it is made by Coastal Gear.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

habanerojooz said:


> Photo looks like a standard lanyard. The carabiner clip on his left side that holds the rod appears to be attached to the midpoint of the left side lanyard strap via a safety pin or something simple. The rod handle appears to be held by the lanyard’s main carabiner.
> 
> So….take a big safety pin, apply it to one side of the lanyard and attach a carabiner. A thick rubber band would work if you don’t have a safety pin. Use that carabiner to clip to the rod. Use the main carabiner at the bottom to clip around your rod handle. Adjust it so that the rod handle does not slide out when you let go. Done.
> 
> If this is too difficult, I (and many others) can tie cool custom paracord lanyards in colors of your choice for a small donation. 🤓


So what’s the weight of that donation lol


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I’m developing a custom lanyard prototype of the wade fishing rod holder based on the design concept seen in the photo in this thread. I’ve discovered a solution for the lower attachment that works well. I’ll post pics soon.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

habanerojooz said:


> I’m developing a custom lanyard prototype of the wade fishing rod holder based on the design concept seen in the photo in this thread. I’ve discovered a solution for the lower attachment that works well. I’ll post pics soon.


I'm first on the list!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

First working prototype is in the testing stage. I’m using a lanyard that I had already made and some extra pieces that I had lying around. It’s very simple and it works but I can already envision a few small changes for the next iteration. Note that the carabiner clip holding the rod can be attached on either side of the lanyard.

I’m not doing this to sell and make money. I’m doing this for myself. I don’t care if you copy it. When finished, I’ll post another picture. Here’s a picture of the unfinished prototype. If you really want me to build you one, message me.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Version 2 of the custom rod holder lanyard for wade fishing is now complete. This improved design has a safety breakaway connection, hand dipped S-biner, and convenient push button slides. Sliding S-Biner split rings are attached to both sides to enable switching between RH or LH use. Half hitch knots used for slide stops can be adjusted. The hanging height of the rod and reel can be adjusted by using rear push button slide. The lower push button slide can be adjusted to secure the rod handle. Lightweight design enables easy pocket storage. Works the same for baiter casters and spinners. Version 2 is much simpler in design, lighter, and more functional than v1. I'm very pleased with v2.


----------



## rodgraci66 (11 mo ago)

RigRat said:


> Just found the article, it’s Mid-Coast Pres and VP in the two pics anybody know than to reach out and ask?


I made a few of these for my fellow CCA board members a few years ago. Guess it time to make a few more.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

habanerojooz said:


> Version 2 of the custom rod holder lanyard for wade fishing is now complete. This improved design has a safety breakaway connection, hand dipped S-biner, and convenient push button slides. Sliding S-Biner split rings are attached to both sides to enable switching between RH or LH use. Half hitch knots used for slide stops can be adjusted. The hanging height of the rod and reel can be adjusted by using rear push button slide. The lower push button slide can be adjusted to secure the rod handle. Lightweight design enables easy pocket storage. Works the same for baiter casters and spinners. Version 2 is much simpler in design, lighter, and more functional than v1. I'm very pleased with v2.
> 
> View attachment 4613687
> View attachment 4613696
> ...


that's a great idea and I'd like one, problem is when wading I already have enough s%$# on me to stuff a Christmas turkey.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

c hook said:


> that's a great idea and I'd like one, problem is when wading I already have enough s%$# on me to stuff a Christmas turkey.


PM sent.


----------

